# Help cracked shell!



## ashleeharrington (May 14, 2016)

Hi! Today I went to work and left my turtle to roam around in the backyard while my mom watched over him. I got home from work to find out that a bird had pecked a hole into his shell! What do I do?! I soaked him in water for about an hour, he is not using his foot to move around! Please help!


----------



## JoesMum (May 14, 2016)

Well the first thing to do is to treat it with antiseptic and cover it with a dressing to keep it clean. 

Next is to find a herp vet in my view. I do hope some of the more experienced keepers are around/awake.


----------



## TortoiseWarrior (May 14, 2016)

Aww Man so sorry to hear about this. I know sometimes they put stuff on the wounds for and to prevent infections. Like fungal cream. But wait for them the more knowledgeable members. Maybe you need a vet for the damage if he's not moving his foot. I hope the damage isn't too bad.


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (May 15, 2016)

What kind of bird did this? Looks like a crush wound to me. I think I vet is in order here.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (May 15, 2016)

I agree. It looks like a crush wound, unless this was a huge bird . But definitely time for a vet. Hope he'll be okay! Keep us updated.


----------



## martaemha (May 15, 2016)

Take him to the vet asap. Must be very painful for him. Since he is not using his foot, his nerves may be damaged. Also, from the picture it is difficult to see how deep the wound is, but he may have some sort of internal organs damage (lungs for instance).


----------



## ashleeharrington (May 15, 2016)

SarahChelonoidis said:


> What kind of bird did this? Looks like a crush wound to me. I think I vet is in order here.



I guess a small black bird (not a crow) my mom went out to pick him up to bring him in and noticed the bird


----------



## Hector108 (May 15, 2016)

No bird did this, this is a crush wound, unless it was a big bird. And even if it was big bird it would have probably taken him away. Take him to a vet asap, you can even see his insides


----------



## ashleeharrington (May 15, 2016)

SarahChelonoidis said:


> What kind of bird did this? Looks like a crush wound to me. I think I vet is in order here.


 
What is a crush wound if I may ask? And thank you for replying!


----------



## ashleeharrington (May 15, 2016)

Hector108 said:


> No bird did this, this is a crush wound, unless it was a big bird. And even if it was big bird it would have probably taken him away. Take him to a vet asap, you can even see his insides



Is there anyway you could tell me what a crush wound is?


----------



## Hector108 (May 15, 2016)

Her shell got crushed. Something hit her shell and it made that wound.


----------



## Rue (May 15, 2016)

It means the injury was caused by a crush. Like a rock falling on him. Anything along those lines.

I hope he heals okay. But yes...he needs a vet to see if there is deeper damage and also to clean it out and to possibly get antibiotics.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (May 15, 2016)

Its like the tortoise got crushed, like if he got stomped on by something big/heavy, or a rock were to have fallen and cracked and crushed his shell


----------



## Yvonne G (May 15, 2016)

Hi Ashlee, and welcome to the Forum!

It is quite possible a bird did this. Many desert tortoise babies die each year from crows. They pick the baby up, fly high in the air, then drop them in order to "crush" the shell and eat the insides. This is how many babies get displaced. You're lucky (if we can call this 'lucky') that your baby was dropped back in your own yard.

I agree with the others. He needs to be seen by a qualified tortoise vet so you can get antibiotics and advice on how to care for him. In the meantime, don't put him outside anymore or flies will lay eggs on the wound.


----------



## ashleeharrington (May 15, 2016)

Thank you everyone so much for getting back to me. Unfortunately, I don't have any money so I can't take him to the vet. I called every vet in my town and the only ones that except turtles have a $95 dollar minimum exam fee. I feel so incredibly bad for my turtle. I've soaked him last night and this morning. I keep cleaning the wound. I don't know what to do


----------



## ashleeharrington (May 15, 2016)

He keeps moving around and definitely hasn't lost his appetite. I put him in an all glass terrarium so that he couldn't get anything else in the wound. I just turned on an under the tank warmer so he wouldn't get cold


----------



## Yvonne G (May 15, 2016)

Ashlee: There's a very good desert tortoise guy in your area. Darn it, I always forget his last name. His first name is Don. Send him an email at [email protected] and see if he knows where you can get help at a low cost or no cost. He may be able to offer you the help you need.


----------



## ashleeharrington (May 15, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Ashlee: There's a very good desert tortoise guy in your area. Darn it, I always forget his last name. His first name is Don. Send him an email at [email protected] and see if he knows where you can get help at a low cost or no cost. He may be able to offer you the help you need.




Thank you so much! I just sent him an email hopefully he gets back to me pretty quick! I feel bad for my little turtle


----------



## african cake queen (May 15, 2016)

I have to keep a top on my enclosure. All birds go after my cakes , even sparrows. I am so sorry this happened. Keep us posted and good luck.


----------



## ashleeharrington (May 15, 2016)

african cake queen said:


> I have to keep a top on my enclosure. All birds go after my cakes , even sparrows. I am so sorry this happened. Keep us posted and good luck.


Thank you so much. I recently just moved, at my old house we never really had problem with birds. I need to set up a safe environment for him here at my new house so that he can stay outside


----------



## ashleeharrington (May 15, 2016)

Update: Quincy will be headed to the vet first thing in the morning. I have found a vet in my town that specializes in tortoises. I will give a new update as soon as we finish at the vet


----------



## TortoiseWarrior (May 16, 2016)

ashleeharrington said:


> Thank you so much. I recently just moved, at my old house we never really had problem with birds. I need to set up a safe environment for him here at my new house so that he can stay outside


Now that's what I'm talking about. Taking protective measures to secure your tortoise. You could set up a area for him when he's outside. There are plenty of pictures and ideas for outdoor enclosures on this forum. You can create something simple and easy to keep your tortoise safe and happy


----------



## Nicky Wilson (May 22, 2016)

How did you get on at the vets? How is he doing?


----------



## samsmom (May 22, 2016)

any news?


----------

